# Recycle pool "noodles" into boot tree!



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Store bought boot trees can cost $20. Make your own by cutting pool noodles into 14" lengths, put a tube sock overtop, and tie a knot. Voila! Recycle or repurpose and save! The knot serves as a handy pull.

Add a bit of potpourri in bottom of sock for good smells, although careful that it may stain sock and/or inside of boot. Maybe scented soap or other scented item (lavender?) might be better.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Quincy's Mom said:


> Store bought boot trees can cost $20. Make your own by cutting pool noodles into 14" lengths, put a tube sock overtop, and tie a knot. Voila! Recycle or repurpose and save! The knot serves as a handy pull.


Clever girl. and nice boots!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! Can't take credit, as I saw it somewhere, but how cool is that?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

It's very cool, a great idea. You can at least take credit for those smokin' boots, though.



Quincy's Mom said:


> Thanks! Can't take credit, as I saw it somewhere, but how cool is that?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That is a cool idea.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

They also say get a file folder and make it curved and put it in the boot. Pool noodles would last forever so much better.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

painthoss said:


> It's very cool, a great idea. You can at least take credit for those smokin' boots, though.


Those smokin' boots (Via Spiga -Italian leather) are recycled as well. I got them for $55 in a local consignment store.

The real smokers my DH bought me last year from Allen's (Alan's?)Boots in Austin. Gotta love that man, although I picked them out.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Quincy's Mom said:


> Those smokin' boots (Via Spiga -Italian leather) are recycled as well. I got them for $55 in a local consignment store.
> 
> The real smokers my DH bought me last year from Allen's (Alan's?)Boots in Austin. Gotta love that man, although I picked them out.


OOOohhh baby, you have just caused my socks to roll up and down. Excuse me, I have to fan myself.......

Full points for the consignment score, and fuller points for your DH buying you boots and you picking out those amazing numbers!! There aren't enough thumbs up in the keyboard!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice Cowboy boots! Very nice.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Ma Kitty said:


> Nice Cowboy boots! Very nice.


Indeed, and you can see they've been worn, not hidden in a closet!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea.
And we still have time to make a few as gifts.
Ahhhhh lavender sounds ( smells) great.
Cut them shorter for kids boots. I can see making it easy to find a pair of boots if I was 6 yrs old.
What a great idea for school classrooms also. Would help keep them standing up in the cubby;s and also may help them dry.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice find.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very clever,well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what you call using your "noodle" to come up with this..good creation..


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Super great idea! 

Robin


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

You are so smart!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

clever


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Good idea, and a very cute avatar!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Quincy's Mom said:


> Those smokin' boots (Via Spiga -Italian leather) are recycled as well. I got them for $55 in a local consignment store.
> 
> The real smokers my DH bought me last year from Allen's (Alan's?)Boots in Austin. Gotta love that man, although I picked them out.


When is the next flight out to Austin?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool .. great idea~


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Clever idea.


----------

